# Natural IVF @ Create Health Clinic London



## emms (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi All,

I was wondering if anybody has any info on, or has been treated at this clinic. 

I am looking into the options of Natural IVF. I have already had 1 cycle of medicated IVF which resulted in the conception of twins, who were sadly born sleeping back in March. Obviously we are now very keen to be treated in the most natural way possible, and replacing just one embryo at a time, so natural cycle IVF seems ideal.  I have blocked tubes but as far as all other tests go everything else is functioning normally. 

I would love to hear of your experiences at this clinic, and any info you can provide would be very much appreciated.

Thank you so much.

Emma.


----------



## catfan (Jan 30, 2007)

hi emma, 
I am sorry for your losses.
i have no personal experience of natural ivf, but there was a really good artivle about natural and mild ivf, in the Guardian featuring Create clinic, do have a look , the link is on the news discusssions board under the topic heading 'mild ivf'. I thought i might consider it for another cycle myself.
best wishes, 
catfan


----------



## dixie9000 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Emma

So sorry to hear of your loss.

I too am trying to research natural IVF at the moment (posted earlier today asking if anybody has any stories to help). 

I have fixed an appointment to see Geeta Nargund at Create early august so will let you know what she says in that. In the meantime if i find any more info on it will keep u posted


----------



## emms (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Catfan / Dixie, 

Thanks for your replies, I will go over to the News thread now and take a look thanks for that.

Dixie, I booked an appointment for a first consultation on the 7th August whens yours?

Emma.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

There were some threads discussing Natural IVF although the "chat thread" has been quite quiet for a while...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=59271.210

Here are a couple more fairly recent threads...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87759.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=86900.0

If you use the search option on this website you may find some posts/threads discussing the clinic you mention.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## dixie9000 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey 

Natasha - thanks for all the info... you always seem to know the answers I am looking for!

Emma- my appointment is on the 9th August so just after yours....

i still cant seem to find any posts from people who have had success with Create....which is what i desperately want to see......!


----------

